# Tie rods too long?



## NDExpat (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm rebuilding the steering on my '67 GTO with new Moog parts, center link, inner & outer tie rods & idler arm. I removed the existing components in 1 piece & laid it on my bench. I assembled the new parts to match up with the existing so the alignment would at least be close. It appears the new Moog tie rods are longer than the originals. When I assembled the new parts I had to screw the tie rods in so far that they butt up against each other in the connector. Has anyone had a similar experience?

My questions are: Should I install the new assembly as is & hope I don't have to adjust for more toe in? 

Cut 1/2" off each tie rods & re-bevel & clean up the threads & screw them back in so I have room for adjustment when I get it aligned? 

Replace the Moog tie rods with a different manufacturer and hope they fit better?

Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I just did the exact same thing on my 67. Complete rebuild and Moog parts. Mine all matched what I took off, so I didn't have the same problem you did. I suspect you got the wrong parts. I can send pictures if you need.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

You either have the wrong parts or some customer pulled the old switch-a-roo; return different parts in the correct box for whatever reason. Seen this a few times at big box stores especially when the clerk doesn’t check the item. 

The Moog outer is ES333R and the inner is ES681N. They should be the same length as the originals plus or minus a few threads and go together just like OEM. I have these on my 64 and never had a fitment problem with any Moog parts. The ends should NOT butt as it won’t allow for any adjustment, and as for cutting :nonod:


----------



## NDExpat (Mar 20, 2016)

Here's what happens when you order parts, then don't do the work for several months. All the parts I have are Moog except the inner tie rods ends. Those were out of stock so I decided to go upscale with Hotchkis inner tie rod ends. Those are 1/2" longer than the originals. After carefully measuring center to center along the entire length and assembling the new parts to the exact dimensions it looks like I have almost 1/4" of additional adjustment available. I'm going to install & try it. Hopefully there's enough adjustment to get the correct alignment. Here's a picture comparing the Hotchkis to the original tie rod end.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

At first glance, the comparison shows the threaded end to be longer than the factory tie rod end. The threading begins at the same point. I'd cut the extra threaded material off - or split the difference. It might be that the extra threaded length is for Hotchkis designed matching components, ie their control arms & suspension kits.

I would email/call Hotchkis and ask if they saw any problem is doing this. I'd rather do it now while it is out, than assemble everything only not to get your adjustments and have to pull it all apart again only to cut the tie rod end threads off.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

The Hotchkiss website lists this rod as a bolt in replacement so I would think it would be the same length as OEM. Every aftermarket tie rod I’ve used matched to OEM. I thought it might require a Hotchkiss tie rod sleeve but their site says their sleeve is a direct replacement for the Moog ES2032S so that is not the problem. All of the other suspension parts they offer are bolt on and do not say they must be used only with Hotchkiss parts. I don’t know the length of their outer tie rod, but if it is also longer you probably wouldn’t have any gap for adjustment; you only have a gap now because of the shorter Moog rod.

As suggested, I would call Hotchkiss and talk to a tech rep before putting everything together. As for cutting, that’s up to you. Me personally, spending like what, $85 for tie rods and then having to cut them to make them fit…never heard of that.


----------



## NDExpat (Mar 20, 2016)

I sent that picture in an email to Hotchkis. No response yet.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

Post back on what they say, interesting to know. Maybe I'm just missing the obvious here:willy:


----------

